# Looking for and Adventures into the unknown. Your truck my boat Arkansas!!



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Looking for one person with a reliable truck to pull my 18ft flat bottom boat for a 7 hours drive to Arkansas this coming weekend. Gonna leave Houston late Friday evening. Return leave Arkansas Sunday evening. Targeted Lake is Greeson. Split gas and motel cost. Need references on me private message 2cooler CBAggie and ask him. He's been with me on two road trips already and still wanna go but school got him tied up. Trip can be rewarding or it can be disappointed. But eighter way its beautiful scenery up there. Send me a text if interest. Heard Lakes got Big striper,northern pikes, walleyes,whites,and crappies. My most disappointed thought at this time is not knowing where a good bait shop up there. Tactic use will be planer boards,large stripers umbrella rigs,live bait,dead sticking,and slabbing. Text me 832-273-9183


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

You would pay ball park $130 Three day Arkansas fishing license $16 Food you pay what you eat. Cup o noodle save a buck or go all out try some of the local restraunts. Very cheap for a mini adventure vacation to beautiful scenery.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

OK spot is filled. Thanks guys!!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Good luck Bruce, I have my grandsons 5th birthday party this weekend so I'm tied up.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

It is good to see you back Bruce, be safe and have fun...and post some picks of your 

catch and scenery.


----------



## Sac-a-lait Trey (Jun 10, 2015)

Have a great trip, Bruce!

Wish I didn't have plans this weekend. 

Good luck!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Lakes been good to us so far. Here's a few insane graph shots.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Why I love to go up there Scenery!!


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks Bruce !!!!!!


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Good Luck Bruce, **** I just seen this posting have been busy. Hope you all kill it go and fill the boat my friend and be safe.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Can't make it this time I hope there will be future trips sounds like a good time. Best of luck to ya and please keep us posted, thanks Bruce!


----------



## MrSparky (Feb 22, 2010)

Bruce what kind of graph do you have?


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

MrSparky said:


> Bruce what kind of graph do you have?


Got a Humminbird 1199 Mr.Sparky.


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

we need to see some fish !!!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

You mean this Dirt Daddy. A Tornado of fish underneath the boat.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Can't show you the other pictures. Someone already threaten to call the game warden on us. LOL even after I explain that there were multiple people on boat and the catch is consist of two days. We separated it into two coolers one on truck and the fresh catch is on the boat. I was always told by game warden that as long as yesterday catch is not on the boat at time of inspection then its his words against mine. Anyway we took pictures of entire catch each end of days with dates on it. Kept all our reciets, license and all just in case. Only once before or after we go home do we take all the fish out and take a picture of the entire catch.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Can't show you the other pictures. Someone already threaten to call the game warden on us. LOL even after I explain that there were multiple people on boat and the catch is consist of two days. We separated it into two coolers one on truck and the fresh catch is on the boat. I was always told by game warden that as long as yesterday catch is not on the boat at time of inspection then its his words against mine. Anyway we took pictures of entire catch each end of days with dates on it. Kept all our reciets, license and all just in case.


----------



## richk* (Jun 15, 2014)

Bruce, I know you usually fish Livingston, but are those screen shots of Livingston


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

No its not sir. It's a lake in Arkansas 8 hours from here. Trying to visit as many lakes as I can in Arkansas untill all the lakes gets back to normal here in my home town. Untill then it give me an excuse to seek an adventures at other lakes. After Greeson its Hamilton and Ouachita. Then it's off to some of the tail water below some famous dam known to produce monster fish.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

good luck and have fun and be safe....


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

We did not find any stripers at Greeson but we did find another Lake full to the brim with nothing but 16"-18" white bass and Spotted Bass. They stop stocking the stripers a long time ago.




We even caught a fish with a mustach:rotfl:




We caught colossal white Bass all day. Soon as slabs hit the bottom Wham!! Doubles!! all day. Very aggressive. Pull like a train!!




Also found a river system over run by Rain Bow Trout and Brown Trout. We are planning to go back with fly rods soon we take some lessons. LOL!!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Test your graph reading skills. Can you see where the white Bass are on this graph shots. We were catching them as fast as the slabs hits bottom.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The Kentucky's (spotted bass) at Greeson are amazing. Fish every cast. 

The story I heard was that the bass anglers pressured Ark fish and game some time ago to stop stocking stripers on Greeson. It was a pretty fair lake for them until then...but nothing to compare to Ouachita and Hamilton. 

I hope to do some of that trout fishing this spring while I'm up there to fish for big stripers...we'll have to compare notes on that.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

The last time they stocked stripers on Greeson was 2010 according to what I can find. The lake record is less than 40 pounds...but I'd bet there are a few in there that would break that record. It would take live bait to get one of them. 

Lots of walleye stocked there...did you get any of those? Great eating fish.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

We caught one by accident but talk to a guy who works at the Marina says he catch lot's and lot's of them while targeting Bass.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Doesn't take many fish to fill a 140qt coolers when they are all 16" plus


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Dirt Daddy!! What the heck!! You want it you got it pics of some recent trips.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Junior game wardens!! Please do not harrass me. I did not catch all this fish alone. Catch consist of multiple days at a lake far far from here.


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

WTG Bruce I might have to get you in the Bluewave I got someday. Then again I don't have a cheater graph like you!! I never needed one! But I want one eventually


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Heck yea Bruce !!!!!!!!

Been busy at work and have and have not been on here, that's a trip if a life time...Thanks for sharing


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Life too short Dirt Daddy!! I've only been up there 4 times in less than two month. Need more.

OK so got a little lazy not reducing the sensitivity but you can still see em.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Same spot. If y'all see this at the bottom. Don't pass it up without throwing a slab down. You never know. Those may not be rocks. I know it's not!!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Gravel bed River


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

brucevannguyen said:


> Junior game wardens!! Please do not harrass me. I did not catch all this fish alone. Catch consist of multiple days at a lake far far from here.


they look undersized to me...


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Ha!! Ha!! Ark don't have size limits on most game fish. I can catch a 17.99" hybrids if I want to.:brew2::brew2::brew2: y'all know all them 17 3/4 hybrids y'all throw back and released. I throw them in the steamer. Ha!!!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Crusader said:


> they look undersized to me...


Look like you need to come with me to Arkansas for an arsh whuppin. :wink:


----------



## CB Aggie (Jan 7, 2014)

Bruce those were great trips. There is nothin like catching trophy white bass mixed in with solid numbers of largemouth. It was every drop of the lure just like summertime fishing, but in the winter! Those things were stripping my drag when i had multiple on at the same time! I thought we were fishing too shallow for this time of year, but you proved me wrong! Fish were anywhere from 60 feet of water to 15 feet! You cannot catch the amount of largemouth we did in many other places. Absolutely phenomenal. And the hybrids were everywhere. I don't even remember how many we threw back. We fished multiple lakes and only had a hard time on 1 of them. Even that lake we still caught largemouth and whites. Bruce knows how to fish, and is a great student of the sport. He schooled me multiple times and could catch fish when I couldn't. Every day I learned something new with him.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks Mr.Carter AKA CB Aggie. You are a very usefull person to have as a partner on a road trip. I would be in a bind a few times if it weren't for your present. Enjoyed every trip we did together. With school taking all your time glad you put your feet down and made all this trips a priority. I said before and I'll say it again. Life is short. Here today gone tomorrow. Thanks again Mr.Carter!! BTW they are Kentucky spotted Bass. I'll be at Bass Pro pearland practicing my fly rod Mr.Carter. You got some catching up to do. Don't let me out fish you. LOL!!


----------



## fishinganimal (Mar 30, 2006)

He cheats. I bet he is standing on the back of the boat and thats his line arch landing right in the fish picked up by the graph. I have watched the pro in action doing the same exact thing and saying whats the problem!! LOL Get em Bruce!


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

brucevannguyen said:


> Look like you need to come with me to Arkansas for an arsh whuppin. :wink:


I might... Got a ton of free time on my hands right now


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Crusader said:


> I might... Got a ton of free time on my hands right now


Yeah those fish in Arkansas can really kick your butt. Nothing like you ever see here in Texas. Thinking of doing another trip next week if weather permits. Gotta video. Gonna share it soons I edited and upload it to youtube.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

brucevannguyen said:


> Yeah those fish in Arkansas can really kick your butt. Nothing like you ever see here in Texas. Thinking of doing another trip next week if weather permits. Gotta video. Gonna share it soons I edited and upload it to youtube.


Let me know, if you need a partner -- unless something comes up I'll probably go. I have a truck, gear and etc.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

How about you find another buddy of yours gas up pull my boat and I'll see if I can put you on some insane trophy white Bass and hybrids action. Also lots of trout in the river if you wanna have fun with them. Gas is cheap. You should really consider. Three day Ark fishing license is $16 motel next to the lake is $67 two queen size beds free coffee and cereals and donuts. Comes out cheaper than a guided trip in Texas.


----------



## Crusader (Jan 31, 2014)

brucevannguyen said:


> How about you find another buddy of yours gas up pull my boat and I'll see if I can put you on some insane trophy white Bass and hybrids action. Also lots of trout in the river if you wanna have fun with them. Gas is cheap. You should really consider. Three day Ark fishing license is $16 motel next to the lake is $67 two queen size beds free coffee and cereals and donuts. Comes out cheaper than a guided trip in Texas.


SMS sent, lets have a chat.


----------

